# Light weight 1911 frame...



## KBar666 (Jan 3, 2011)

What do you guys think of an aluminum frame on a 1911?
This what brought on the question.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/p_cqb-lr-lw.htm#Specifications


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2011)

I own the older CQB/rail. It has held up magnificiently through more than 20K rounds, showing only some well-earned holster wear. Call me crazy, but I'm not looking to shave a few ounces off a handgun, and particularly not a 1911. I like the weight of the frame and light because I think that all other things being equal, a heavier gun is easier to shoot fast and well.

YMMV.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't see why it would be a bad thing...Wilson Combat has an outstanding reputation in the realm of 1911's so I would believe that they've created another outstanding pistol.


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 3, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I own the older CQB/rail. It has held up magnificiently through more than 20K rounds, showing only some well-earned holster wear. Call me crazy, but I'm not looking to shave a few ounces off a handgun, and particularly not a 1911. I like the weight of the frame and light because I think that all other things being equal, a heavier gun is easier to shoot fast and well.
> 
> YMMV.


  That's a good point


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 3, 2011)

However,  giving that some thought I don't see it being any worse than shooting a. 45 glock variant


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you want it to shoot well or sit on your belt well? Some people put heavy plugs in the grip of their Glocks to make them shoot smoother and faster, some people leave them a bit lighter to carry more comfortably. I don't mind carrying a heavier gun. When I was a PVT-SPC carrying the SAW I didn't care because everytime I thought about the weight of the gun, I erased the negative thoughts by thinking about how great it would be when I opened it up on enemies of the United States of America.

Carry a heavy man killer and think happy thoughts.


----------

